# Transport help needed - LA to GA - 08/11/2012



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

BUMPING UP for some Alabama and Georgia members.
Please contact everyone you know!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bumping up.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

*Update 08/07 - 5 legs still needed*

Half way there, yay !

Here are the legs still needed as of 08/07 a.m. (per NOLA FB update)
*__________________________________________________________________*

*NEEDED*
Leg 5: Mobile, AL to Evergreen, AL
92 miles – 1 hour, 30 minutes
*TIME: 12:20 pm – 1:50 pm (CDT)*

*NEEDED*
Leg 6: Evergreen, AL to Montgomery, AL
78 miles – 1 hour, 15 minutes
*TIME: 2:00 pm – 3:15 pm (CDT)*

*NEEDED*
Leg 7: Montgomery, AL to Auburn, AL
*TIME CHANGE TO EDT IN AUBURN*
55 miles – 55 minutes
*TIME: 3:25pm – 4:20pm (CDT)/4:25pm – 5:20pm (EDT)*

*NEEDED*
Leg 8: Auburn, AL to Lagrange, GA
44 miles – 50 minutes
*TIME: 5:30 pm – 6:20pm (EDT)*

*NEEDED*
Leg 9: Lagrange, GA to Atlanta, GA
67 miles – 1 hour, 10 minutes
*TIME: 6:30 pm – 7:40 pm (EDT) *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's the link to the Transport Volunteers listing Sticky of Forum members who have signed up, hope this helps and you get the legs that are needed filled. Best of luck for this beautiful boy!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...forum/81885-transport-volunteers-listing.html

ALABAMA
*Golden Miles' Dad* Daphne, AL (help with Southeast AL)
**Alan K* GA/AL border on wkds
GEORGIA
*jealous1* Macon, GA (I-75/I-16, weekdays)
*jealous1* Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
*amy22* Suwanee, GA (NE of Atlanta) 
*Alan K* Atlanta/Augusta, GA (willing to drive SC/AL state border on wkds)
*caseynme* northern suburbs of Atlanta, GA
*jealous1* Macon, GA (I-75/I-16, weekdays)
*jealous1* Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
*Looni2ns* Metro Atlanta, GA
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* to Atlanta, GA
**msteeny28* lives nearby Folkston, GA


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I contacted two of the people on the transport volunteers list but have not heard back yet.

Bumpity bump and I'll update in the morning if there are any changes in the needed legs.

C'mon Alabama and Georgia; we can bring Bradley to his safe place !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Two legs left as of 08/08/2012 am. 

Almost there, Bradley, almost there.
______________________________________________________________

NEEDED
Leg 5: Mobile, AL to Evergreen, AL
92 miles – 1 hour, 30 minutes
TIME: 12:20 pm – 1:50 pm (CDT)

NEEDED
Leg 6: Evergreen, AL to Montgomery, AL
78 miles – 1 hour, 15 minutes
TIME: 2:00 pm – 3:15 pm (CDT)


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

*Filled as of 08/08/2012 *

Bradley's transport is filled. :yipee: 

The other good piece of news (from NOLA Lab Rescue) is that he has a forever home. I don't have the details but am so glad for him that those two rescues (NOLA and SOS) worked together to help him. I'll keep an eye on their pages until transport completion and will update if anything changes or when I have word that he has arrived.

Thanks to everybody who suggested names or places to get help for Bradley.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm signed up for one of the Alabama legs, looking forward to meeting the boy.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

SheetsSM said:


> I'm signed up for one of the Alabama legs, looking forward to meeting the boy.


That is absolutely wonderful. Thank you so so much. Are you doing leg 7 ?

Safe travels on Saturday; take pictures if you can and have fun meeting Bradley.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yay, fantastic news. So glad to read the transport is filled and this beautiful boy has a home and family waiting for him.

Best of luck to all and safe travels.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thalie*

Thalie

I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU THAT this got filled!!!

I wonder if Sabrina Sweeney is adopting him?


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Karen

Sabrina is one of the rescue founders for SOS Labs. Lots of dogs they rescue from the southern states go to her (or other people in her area) for fostering/vetting before they are adopted locally. Others (after vetting & fostering where they are) go to NH where the other founder is located and are adopted in that area.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I completed my leg this evening (Greenville AL to Opelika AL). Both pups were the perfect travel partners. Bradley was such the looker and super sweet, doubt he'll have any trouble finding his forever home.SOS Lab Rescue Transport | Facebook


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> I completed my leg this evening (Greenville AL to Opelika AL). Both pups were the perfect travel partners. Bradley was such the looker and super sweet, doubt he'll have any trouble finding his forever home.SOS Lab Rescue Transport | Facebook


Thank you.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you so much for driving Bradley and Rachel (I did not know there was a second pup involved). What a gorgeous boy and a precious little girl. 

Without you, the other drivers, and the good people at both rescues they would never had had a chance since the shelter they were pulled out of does not do public adoptions. Yesterday was a very good day for those two.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

The transport list volunteers shared is the original one - please go to the MOST recent listing on that thread to see the complete listing.

ALABAMA
*Golden Miles' Dad* Daphne, AL (help with Southeast AL)
**Alan K* GA/AL border on wkds
**** sdain31y *SE Alabama

GEORGIA
*Alan K* Atlanta/Augusta, GA (willing to drive SC/AL state border on wkds)
*caseynme* northern suburbs of Atlanta, GA
*ga_cis *Augusta, GA (East Central GA and West Central SC, 
primarily along the I-20 corridor between Atlanta, GA and Columbia, SC )
*jealous1* Thomson, GA (right outside of Augusta and will do the I-20 corridor east toward Florence, SC, and west toward Atlanta. Will also do about a 2-hr radius around Thomson)
*Looni2ns* Metro Atlanta, GA
*monarchs_joy* Hinesville, GA (Southeastern GA near Savannah)
*MountainJones *Northeast Mountains, GA
*sdain31y *Savannah, GA (willing to travel 4 hours any direction primarrily on weekends ((inc Atlanta)). Husband travels from Dothan, AL to Savannah every weekend)
*SheetsSM *(Warner Robins (Middle Georgia) to Atlanta--weekends only)
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* to Atlanta, GA
**msteeny28* lives nearby Folkston, GA


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bless all of you*

Bless all of you who helped Bradley get to his home! You are ALL WONDERFUL!!


----------

